# Sticky  How To Post Pictures



## Splittine

Try these steps to post photos from your computer:

1. Click *Post Reply* or *Edit *post
2. Click *Go Advanced*
3. Scroll down to *Additional Options*
4. Click *Manage Attachments*
5. A new window opens up. Click *Browse*
6. Select photo. Click *Open*
7. Click* Upload* and close window
8. Click *Submit Reply* 

If the photos still do not load, resize the with your photo editor.

Go to wherever you are storing your photos and right click on the desired photo and then click on *Resize*. Just follow the cues. Once the photo is resized, go to step 1 above. 
__________________


----------



## Bandit19

This is the fish I told you about. Those of you who fish the Black Water River should know where she lives! See how lucky I got with the small lure hooked on the outside of her mouth.

Bandit19


----------



## CatHunter

now thats a good looking chain pickerel


----------



## master baiter

*killing crappie*

crappie


----------



## bigworm78

*54.5lb Escambia River Flathead*

We caught this Flathead Saturday morning. We had three hooks on one line, the top one had an 8lb flathead and the bottom hook had this one. It weighed 54.5lbs and was 46inches long.


----------



## jcoss15

Awesome fish!


----------



## WardBasinAnglers

*Still fishin*

hi everyone, its been a while since i was on last,but here is what we been doing catching fish here are some pics from the first of april to may 18 that is also the day i caught a 30 inch striper


----------

